# Medicare Sleep Studies



## Verna (Feb 18, 2011)

Our hospital performs sleep studies (95810) once or twice a month. Often patients come in with symptoms such as snoring, headaches, obesity, GERD, etc. The provider orders a sleep study and I code off of the report when it comes back. We're finding that Medicare will deny payment if the findings are negative and there is no diagnosis of obstructive sleep apnea. 
Is anyone else out there having the same problem?
Thanks,
Verna


----------



## slarimore (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes we are having the same exact issue at our hospital. I am trying to find some advice for that problem right now. If you have found out any way to correct this problem please let me know. Thanks!
Shauna


----------



## floachi (Nov 15, 2012)

We are having the same problem. I 'm highly interested to know the corredct answer to this.


----------

